# AM. GR. CH. Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry!!!!!!!! It is official!!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am shaking so bad I can barely type! Jameson to Best of Breed today and is now officially an American Grand Champion. Just waiting to hear how he does in the group. Not bad for a 23 month old who has done this in a couple of weekends out as an adult. My bliss cannot be put into words!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yippee!!! Congratulations to you, Jameson's mom, and Jameson!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations!!!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Aww, congratulations!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So many congratulations - what a stunning dog he is.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow Arreau, you got your wish with this boy. Hurray!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what took him so long? :aetsch: just kidding! congratulations!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So happy for you and that magnificent boy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Of course he's a Grand Champion.........without a doubt!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think his other Mom and I are still both in shock! Thanks so much everyone. Our hearts are full and our faces hurt from smiling so wide!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got off a work call, and we were joking that at the large corporation where we work, there are now so many Jamisons on the team (4!) that we have resorted to using their last names and initials. I'll have to send them a photo of their Grand Champion namesake.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Now I wish I had gone to the sand and sea shows. Lily and I could have met him and his handler. I thought about it, but then put it on the back burner because of the weather possibilities and not being able to find a decent hotel close enough (at least one of those listed in the premium had reviews to the effect of "wish I had just slept in the woods behind the parking lot").


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> "Wish I had just slept in the woods behind the parking lot."


That ranks right up there with my all-time favorite TripAdvisor negative review for a hotel, which consists of just one word: "BEDBUGS!"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He deserves it! One magnificent Poodle champion. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> That ranks right up there with my all-time favorite TripAdvisor negative review for a hotel, which consists of just one word: "BEDBUGS!"


Have you all seen this? Bed Bug Registry?Check Apartments and Hotels Across North America


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! How very exciting!!! I can feel your pain...the pain in your face from smiling so hard. lol. I know what you mean.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I just got off a work call, and we were joking that at the large corporation where we work, there are now so many Jamisons on the team (4!) that we have resorted to using their last names and initials. I'll have to send them a photo of their Grand Champion namesake.


Oh really? How funny!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations. Now I wish I had gone to the sand and sea shows. Lily and I could have met him and his handler. I thought about it, but then put it on the back burner because of the weather possibilities and not being able to find a decent hotel close enough (at least one of those listed in the premium had reviews to the effect of "wish I had just slept in the woods behind the parking lot").


He will be shown again tomorrow and Sunday if there is any way you can make it. His other Mom will be there Sunday...you could meet her too! Not too pleasant thinking about how icky some of the accommodations must be. BLECH!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Congratulations! Jamieson is amazing! Well deserved.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Not surprising, but wonderful anyway!

I mean, really, what did you expect from one of your babies? 

I love the pain caused by smiling so much - glorious, isn't it? 

Enjoy every little minute of it.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Another congratulations. Jamison is a real champion. Best wishes and hugs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!! ??   ❤
✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So, last show is on Sunday...does that mean I can smoosh his topknot on Monday? Congratulations!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations. The title is well deserved. Jameson is a handsome poodle with a great personality. You are going to have beautiful puppies through him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ososmart said:


> Congratulations. The title is well deserved. Jameson is a handsome poodle with a great personality. You are going to have beautiful puppies through him.


Thank you! We are so excited. His testing begins next week and his hips and elbows will be done right after his second birthday. He will be Dad to two of our litters born in 2015.Cannot wait!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

This is soooo AMAZING. Now its only onward and upward for this beautiful gentleman.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Congratulations! Not surprising, but wonderful anyway!
> 
> I mean, really, what did you expect from one of your babies?


Couldn't put it better!!

I'm so thrilled for you all, very well deserved!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's so awesome Cherie....I love your dogs but you got a real winner there. He will really refine your line and I think you'll be producing many more fabulous champions in the future! So, so happy for you. You're the best example of careful, thoughtful, humble and honest breeding and the poodle breed has benefited for it.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is super sexy! I cannot tell you how happy I am for you all! This is wonderful CONGRATS!!! Just fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh! Huge big congratulations, Arreau !!!!!!!! Your gorgeous Jameson! I wish Rau would post results sooner so I could see the group info. He is amazing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Indiana said:


> That's so awesome Cherie....I love your dogs but you got a real winner there. He will really refine your line and I think you'll be producing many more fabulous champions in the future! So, so happy for you. You're the best example of careful, thoughtful, humble and honest breeding and the poodle breed has benefited for it.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! This was our plan when we first began talking about importing him. After seeing the quality of the Very-Merry dogs first hand when we were blessed with Journey, and watching how the judges reacted to her quality, in spite of her colour and natural tail, we just felt we could not go wrong. All of the dogs we have imported have something to offer our line in the future that was not available in North America. I am so grateful that some people can see exactly what this was all about. When I look at Journey and Lombardi's litter, I KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt that what we were hoping would happen has come to fruition. THANK YOU so much!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my word!!!!! Congratulations to you and Jameson!! He is such a looker and a wonderful example of the breed. Any spoo you have nurtured is just exemplary. Beautiful beautiful dogs! 

Congrats again!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Jameson! Quite the accomplishment!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! We are still on cloud nine. Some pictures after the fact. His ribbons, seeing his other Mom for the first time in a week, and relaxing, wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the picture of him giving his other mother a hug. Such a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

very happy for you


----------

